# AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available!



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

Link to our newest addition to our product line can be found here
The stock brakes weighs 31 lbs per front corner, the one piece rotor Brembo kit weighs 27.7 lbs per front corner (a 3.3 lbs reduction), and this two piece rotor Brembo kit weighs 21.6 lbs per front corner (a 9.4 lbs reduction over stock). This much of a reduction in unsprung weight really translates to better handling and acceleration.
Each 328mm kit consists of:
A two-piece Lotus based caliper machined from high quality aluminum castings. Each caliper comes equipped with anti-rattle clips and FOUR assymetrically sized aluminum pistons (36mm and 40mm) with dust seals. Calipers are available in red, black, or silver powercoated finish (please note when ordering). 
328mm (12.9") X 28mm cross-drilled or slotted two piece brake discs (please note when ordering) with Cadmium plating and aluminum hats (centers). 
High Performance pad material suited for high-end street uses as well as limited track application. 
Goodridge brand DOT and TUV approved front stainless steel brake lines. 
CNC'd and anodized caliper mounting brackets with aircraft quality hardware. 
These kits are completely ABS compatible and are designed to work with the stock master cylinder. 17" minimum diameter wheels are required, as well as proper offset. Most 35mm offset wheels with little dish will clear the calipers. Hubcentric spacer kits from H&R are available for tricky fitments. Please contact us with specific fitment questions, we have the answers you need.
Why Brembo?
Brembo is an Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) of brakes for Porsche, Ferrari, Mercedes, and BMW. Many of the top Formula 1, CART, NASCAR, and WRC teams also use Brembo. Brembo is the only brake company in the world that makes complete brake systems.
The Brembo hat (center portion of disc that mates to wheel hub) and rotor assembly is a true "floating" design. This allows the hat and rotor assembly to expand and contract at their own rates, eliminating warping under severe duty. Not all big brake kits on the market are true floating designs.
Brembo street calipers feature a floating pad design just like the best racing calipers. The floating pad design, combined with the floating hat and rotor assembly, allows the system to seek a true centerline for maximum braking performance and consistency. Operating at a true centerline means even force on the brake components and ultimate braking power.
Brembo actually owns their own aluminum mine, ensuring that the raw materials used to produce their brake components meet rigorous standards. They do not outsource their casting to cut-rate facilities in Taiwan, unlike most other aftermarket brake companies.
Brembo supplies the brake system for the world champion Audi R8! No one else can claim that distinction


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! ([email protected])*

are the rotors cast with the holes or are they drillled? any heat treating done after drilling assuming they are drilled?
advise, thanks,
matt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (FreeStage3)*

They are cast with the holes in them


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:33 AM 4-7-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

up again!


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How about for the MK3/Corrado?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: ('89gli)*

There is a G60 Corrado kit and 4cyl mk3's


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

2.0 but no VR6???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: ('89gli)*

There is a space issue with the vr6 rotors that are in the car already. That is why it is only available for the 4cyl cars


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

up!


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is a G60 Corrado kit and 4cyl mk3's

How can I view these on your site? There is no listing for those models!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*

We do not have them listed on the site. We can get them for you if you are interested. Give us a call at 888-565-2257 and one of us will be glad to talk to you!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

up!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! ([email protected])*

Do they make a woooing sound at hard braking ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (roi)*

please excuse my delayed reply. We have installed these on a few cars and have not noticed any "woooing" sound when on a test drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! ([email protected])*

up!


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! ([email protected])*

just curious if this kit uses lotus calipers because a setup my bro had on his 1.8t gti had them and it looked identical... made by brembo but from or the same as a lotus?
edit: if i could read i would see that they are the lotus ones... btw man not to bust on you or anything but he bought them like 3yrs from PES paid like $2600 though


_Modified by yellerrado at 8:55 PM 5-6-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Each 328mm kit consists of:
A two-piece Lotus based caliper machined from high quality aluminum castings. 


Our 2 piece kit is $2,375.00


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! ([email protected])*

yeah i went on the site and saw that... i have to say thats a damn good price for what you get. do you stock the pads aswell because i know they are damn expensive when they do go.. takes a while for them to wear


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (yellerrado)*

This is a complete kit. Including the pads that are needed on these larger brakes.


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! ([email protected])*

ok but what about when they wear out... i dont mean to sound like an A$$ or anything just curious because when it came down to replacin his he was kinda screwed no where to really get them from.. good thing we work at a body shop and could find them


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (yellerrado)*

When the pads wear we can get you new ones.


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! ([email protected])*

How much are the pads??? and what kind on maintenece should we look forward to if we install these brakes???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003)*

The pads that come on the kits that we are offering are "street" pads, so their life should be close to that of a stock pad. For pricing give us a call! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! ([email protected])*

How is 2600 dollars for a brake kit a good deal. I meen I can get a 13" RPI willwood kit for a grand less and as far as I can tell it is every bit as good?
Maybe you could explain the diffrences so I can understand what I am getting for an extra 1000 dollars?
Thanks.


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (Scooter98144)*

Brembo is the only manufacter that makes complete brake kits, for example AP racing only makes calipers but dammn good calipers, they are also the OEM supplier to many companies Ferrari, Porsche, Benz, etc. They spend millions of dollars each year in the R&D department mostly fo racing applications but that technology is then refined so that you can use it on the street. 
But thats my 2 cents. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003)*

Not correct that AP Racing only makes calipers. They do indeed have rotors and are OEM equipment on cars such as Aston Martin.


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (reflexgti)*

Sorry but as far as i know aston uses brembo


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003)*

My bad, I was thinking of the Aston Martin clutch which is made by AP Racing. The Lotus Esprit V8 has OEM AP Racing brakes.


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (reflexgti)*

Yes the calipers are AP but the rotors are still subcantracted to anothe company


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003)*

That's possibly true that the rotors are subcontracted to another company. 
My original point that the fact that Brembo supplies OEM component does not make it a better product. Manufacturers such as Brembo, AP Racing, Alcon all have a very rich heritage in motorsports and you can't go wrong with purchasing any of them.


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (reflexgti)*

Yes you are absoulty right in the end you also pay for what you get, BREMBO vs STOPTECH is a good comparison because these are both street systems while the AP and ALCON are race systems.
You can also play with pads etc. but a street ystems is made to be driven every day without a flaw.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003)*

Back to my question. Besides a name what makes this kit worth 1000 dollars more than the RPI 13" kit. 
The RPI uses a well built tried and true Wilwood callipers and all HIGH end parts. It even looks about the same as the Brembo kit.
For street driving and even track use I highly doubt any of us would need 2300+ bucks worth of braking.
So were does the extra grand go?


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: AWE Tuning Brembo 2 piece MK4 Big Brake kit now available! (Scooter98144)*

I'm not a fan of the dynalite caliper used in the RPI kits. They may have changed the caliper since I last looked into it but I feel the calipers are a bit on the small size for a mk4 application. I also remember that the caliper pistons are not offset bore to compensate for pad taper. Cotterpin use wasn't desirable for me as was the integrated crossover passage. 
I also saw major caliper failure of the dynalites on a friend's car as he entered turn 2 at Laguna Seca. 
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT


----------

